# Genesis X reviews? VS rome katana or malavita.



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking for an all mountain binding to pair with a capita doa.
I like a fairly responsive binding and whilst i found the genesis super comfy i didn't find it overly responsive.
Intermediate-advanced all mountain rider.

Question is whether the genesis X is going to be too stiff or is suitably more responsive than the genesis to fit my needs?
Alternative consideration is the rome katana which i have never tried but seem interesting from reviews/posts on here. 

I was going to get the malavita however it appears to have been softened up this year and with a rating of 5/10 I feel it wouldn't provide sufficient response. 

Another fall back is the cartel but i have been underwhelmed by it in the past. It's a fairly plain and neutral performer but no stand out features

Thanks.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

bumpybumpbump


----------



## Memento (Dec 31, 2015)

If you feel the Genesis is not responsive enough and you want to stick with Burton, I would go straight for the Diode instead of the Genesis X. The Genesis is a fairly responsive binding but you probably just dont like the feeling of the kickback hammock.
I have both of them and the Diode is still a very confortable piece of hardware.

May I suggest the Cartels, perfect fit with a DOA imo.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Cartel's is Burton's most popular binding for a reason. It's a great bang for the buck binding. Lots of their pros choose this binding, even though it's not top-of-the-line. It has 7/10, so not as stiff as the Genesis-X. But it does gain the Double Take straps from the Genesis-X this year.

I got the Cartel this year.... though with the EST, their stiffness rating gets bumped up to a 8/10.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been looking for a Burton that's slightly stiffer than the Genesis. I considered the X, but I think that the stiffer chassis alone won't be that noticeable, since the hammockback and hammockstrap are the same as far as I can tell in pics and in person. I'm leaning towards either the Diode, which gives you a stiffer highback and chassis, or the Malavita Wingback, which adds the stability of the winged highback and has a stiffer hammockstrap than the Genesis/Diode. There's a $120 difference in retail price. I guess you could go for the cheaper LTD which seems to be kind of a Cartel/Diode mashup, but I really want to stick to the hammockstrap.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've been looking for a Burton that's slightly stiffer than the Genesis. I considered the X, but I think that the stiffer chassis alone won't be that noticeable, since the hammockback and hammockstrap are the same as far as I can tell in pics and in person. I'm leaning towards either the Diode, which gives you a stiffer highback and chassis, or the Malavita Wingback, which adds the stability of the winged highback and has a stiffer hammockstrap than the Genesis/Diode. There's a $120 difference in retail price. I guess you could go for the cheaper LTD which seems to be kind of a Cartel/Diode mashup, but I really want to stick to the hammockstrap.


What about the katana as an alternative > ?

Are you looking for all mountain rider or more freeride?

I'll have a look at the ltd.
I think you're right on the genesis x and it has a much higher price than other top end bindings.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> What about the katana as an alternative > ?
> 
> Are you looking for all mountain rider or more freeride?
> 
> ...


Everyone I need help asap on an identical issue!
I have found out that the Katana and Genesis X are discounted to exactly the same price at my local shop until Thursday. 

I want to pair either up with a defenders of awesome for an all mountain ride.
Which is a better choice now that price has been removed from the equation???


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> What about the katana as an alternative > ?
> 
> Are you looking for all mountain rider or more freeride?
> 
> ...


I had a set of the Katana but wasn't impressed with the build quality & claimed weight savings so I returned them before ever bothering to try them out.

Genesis X is same price as the Diode...$420! If you want the regular asym straps, the LTD is only $260 while the Super Cartel is $300.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> I had a set of the Katana but wasn't impressed with the build quality & claimed weight savings so I returned them before ever bothering to try them out.
> 
> Genesis X is same price as the Diode...$420! If you want the regular asym straps, the LTD is only $260 while the Super Cartel is $300 (same as Vita).


Was that the 2016 katana's? That's a shame - although from past experience with Rome, their customer service was amazing so if anything did break they'd definitely fix it. 

I'm in the UK so we don't get the super cartel and struggle to find an LTD. 

I can get the vita but seems a bit soft this year.
Worried the genesis x is too stiff for freestyle/all mountain however I had the 2013-14 genesis and found it to lack reponse and the toe strap was crap,

Dilemma.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Was that the 2016 katana's? That's a shame - although from past experience with Rome, their customer service was amazing so if anything did break they'd definitely fix it.
> 
> I'm in the UK so we don't get the super cartel and struggle to find an LTD.
> 
> ...


You know you're gonna get the answer you don't want to hear. I guess it's time to make a choice. Just pick one and go for it.

Frankly, i dont see the need for something so stiff (like Diode or Gen X) on a DOA. 

Also, the Genesis X has a stiffer highback than the normal Genesis. Maybe not by much, but it is stiffer. Also, some people have complained about the new toe strap. I havent tried it, so no idea.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Also, the Genesis X has a stiffer highback than the normal Genesis. Maybe not by much, but it is stiffer.


Are you sure? I know the X has a stiffer chassis, but seemed like the highbacks were about the same to me? I (very unscientifically) flexed the highbacks by hand in-store side-by-side, both fore/aft and twisting side-to side, and didn't feel much noticeable difference either way...


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Katana's are dope. I don't have a huge number of days on mine but they are super comfy, very responsive and seem to be of very high quality. They are also very customizable, more so than any other binding I have seen.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> Are you sure? I know the X has a stiffer chassis, but seemed like the highbacks were about the same to me? I (very unscientifically) flexed the highbacks by hand in-store side-by-side, both fore/aft and twisting side-to side, and didn't feel much noticeable difference either way...


Definitely. Check the Burton website for description and components. The Gen X has a stiffer blend on the solid part of the highback.

Also there's a review from the Good ride and he twistsan compares the two highbacks. I've only seen them, not really did hand flexing, etc.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Definitely. Check the Burton website for description and components. The Gen X has a stiffer blend on the solid part of the highback.


Their website only describes the different blend in the _baseplate_. No mention of anything stiffer or different in the highback as far as I've come across.


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

I believe they increased the short glass from 18% (Genesis) to 30% (Genesis X) in the highback.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

ryannorthcott said:


> Katana's are dope. I don't have a huge number of days on mine but they are super comfy, very responsive and seem to be of very high quality. They are also very customizable, more so than any other binding I have seen.


 X 1000--Katanas are excellent in every way (2016)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jcosjr said:


> I believe they increased the short glass from 18% (Genesis) to 30% (Genesis X) in the highback.


Yeah that's what I read on the Burton site.

30% short glass/nylon on the Gen X
18% on the normal Genesis.

Also, from what the guys are saying and i've seen, the Katanas seem pretty good too.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Are you sure? I know the X has a stiffer chassis, but seemed like the highbacks were about the same to me? I (very unscientifically) flexed the highbacks by hand in-store side-by-side, both fore/aft and twisting side-to side, and didn't feel much noticeable difference either way...


Just to pick up on this...having flexed both today I'd say not much in it but the funky baseplate makes the X stiffer/more responsive. Have to say in the hand, the X looks and feels awesome. Would love to try it.

The other thing I noted was the Malavita highback (reflex) is pretty stiff in all directions - stiffer than the Cartel's and not far from the Genesis X imo. So I'm not understanding the 5/10 rating on the website - presumably that's more to do with the cushy baseplate / material composition on the vita?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I also don't get how Burton rates the Malavita/Cartel/Genesis. For one, the ESTs all get bumped quite a bit, and while i think EST definitely is more responsive than Reflex, i doubt it's enough to go from 5 to 7.

That said... Malavita/Cartel/Genesis are all about medium flex or 6/10. Malavita is stiffer highback. Cartel stffer base and Genesis taller highback and bigger anklestrap. So the choice on either is more simple preference or $. Cartel comes in at a super good price, and Malavita too when you consider all the little details they have.

Gen X:
I've ridden the Genesis X about 3 days already, and they are fantastic. I dont think the bump in price equals the bump in performance from the Genesis... but if you are looking for a responsive/performance binding with the comfort and little perks of the Genesis... these are awesome.

Now Drive are still a bit more powerful, but still the Gen X act like a true performance binding. The nornal Genesis is pretty neat and responsive, but it's not quite as powerful.

The hinge is super. Ollies and presses are sooo nice. The Fish was fun on Genesis, it is incredible on Gen X. 

The new spring bed is good, but nothing extraordinary... the concept is cool, and it'll probably be developed further. So for now, it's just a feature. Will be cool to see in which direction they take it and how they adapt the concept to the other bindings.... 

The bindings themselves look and feel badass. The baseplate feels almost like metal. Normal Genesis look and feel like plastic, these feel like a metal/plastic mix. Highback is only slightly stiffer than normal Genesis. They are heavier than Genesis, Diode and most their other bindings. I think most of the extra response comes from the baseplate, which is EXACTLY what I look for.

So yeah..... bottom line: if you're looking specifically for a performance Genesis... this is it. Really as nice as normal Genesis but with the performance of all the stiffer stuff out there. If you are just looking for the performance, the price is steep and you could get similar performance (or even more) from Diode, Drive, el Hefe, TRice. None of which are that much cheaper anyways...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Definitely. Check the Burton website for description and components. The Gen X has a stiffer blend on the solid part of the highback.
> 
> Also there's a review from the Good ride and he twistsan compares the two highbacks. I've only seen them, not really did hand flexing, etc.


You were right all along! The Burton website is still hard to decipher but I had the chance to flex the highbacks again and can confirm that the X is definitely stiffer than the non-X. Given that, it seems like it would be a good replacement for my regular Genesis, so I went ahead and scooped them up.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Another thing to take into account is the boot damage the new Genesis X is causing. Rivets near the heel are literally tearing through the boot material. I own a pair of Burton Ion Redwings, and I would NOT want to incur that kind of wear on my boots. I currently ride on Cartels and Diodes, and don't have that problem, so if I was in the market for a responsive binding and was looking at the Genesis X, I would go for the Diodes. They are super responsive and feel great.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

joebloggs13 said:


> Another thing to take into account is the boot damage the new Genesis X is causing. Rivets near the heel are literally tearing through the boot material. I own a pair of Burton Ion Redwings, and I would NOT want to incur that kind of wear on my boots. I currently ride on Cartels and Diodes, and don't have that problem, so if I was in the market for a responsive binding and was looking at the Genesis X, I would go for the Diodes. They are super responsive and feel great.


I have Genesis and Genesis X. No damage to my boots.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

double post


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

F1EA said:


> I have Genesis and Genesis X. No damage to my boots.


www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/201697-burton-genesis-tearing-ungry-boots.html

:shrug:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

joebloggs13 said:


> www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/201697-burton-genesis-tearing-ungry-boots.html
> 
> :shrug:


Duct tape. Shoe goo. Proper boot/binding fit.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Proper boot/binding fit.


^^^ That. Genesis X has exactly the same design as the Genesis which has been around for years without any systematic problems (I ride them with Ions and have no issues).


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Diode was the other one on my list, but I didn't like how stiff this year's highback was, I preferred the flex of last year's Diode. Either way, still an awesome binding.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I tried the Genesis and Malavitas at a demo day 6 weeks ago. I couldn't tell the difference. Both felt awesome. I might have dumb feet or something, but I think you guys are being a bit picky. 


Bring your boots to the store and strap in and buy the one that feels best. I am getting the Malavitas just cuz they are cheaper. I might grab them today. 20% off the sweet red ones with the gold ratchets, I love those.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I tried the Genesis and Malavitas at a demo day 6 weeks ago. I couldn't tell the difference. Both felt awesome. I might have dumb feet or something, but I think you guys are being a bit picky.
> 
> 
> Bring your boots to the store and strap in and buy the one that feels best. I am getting the Malavitas just cuz they are cheaper. I might grab them today. 20% off the sweet red ones with the gold ratchets, I love those.


Yeah Malavita and Genesis are almost the same. We were mostly talking about Genesis X, which is a different one.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah Malavita and Genesis are almost the same. We were mostly talking about Genesis X, which is a different one.


Oh oops, sorry. I didn't know there was a big difference between genesis and genesis x, my bad.


----------



## Mik G (Apr 4, 2014)

I just bought a pair of geneses X Est for my custom X so I can give you a bit of feedback after one day's riding
I'll compare it to the 2016 malavitas (flex 6) that I rode for the whole year on the board, and to 2015 diodes that I demoed for a day

-First of all, the diodes and the genesis X are in the same weight class (based on the stress the board puts on my knee cap when it's hanging on the chairlift)...very lightweight, which I like since I have weak knees...so for me that means I'll more likely be able to snowboard when I'm older
-Responsiveness is so close between the genesis X and the diodes that I can't tell the difference after a day riding each of them
-The genesis X bindings are a bitch to butter with...you can't make the bindings flex. If your board has a medium flex you'll be fine, just know the bindings will be working against you, instead of with you, like a soft pair of malavitas do 
-There is one thing I can clearly differentiate between: Comfort/shock absorption from landing: with the diodes there was none..I felt the vibrations run up to my knees...but the genesis X has better shock absorption, in terms of comfort it's between a malavita and a diode. Also, the genesis X has a 'hammock' which is really comfy

You'll love the genesis X if you normally ride everything except the park. Of course they'll be fine in the park for one lap or 2, but if you spend half of your day in the park there's no point buying an expensive bindings if you're not gonna exploit them.


----------

